# Fences and Bees



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

What is the best vine for fences and bees?; I love jasmine, but are they good for bees?


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi MichaBees: I live in New Jersey, so our climates are quite different. However, I also love Jasmine and have grown several in hanging pots on our patio. I have never seen any kind of bee on their flowers. There is a plant called a Porcelain Berry, or Porcelain Ivy that is a kind of wild grape. It has loads of flowers which the bees love, and then gets blue berries on it toward fall. You'll have to check if it's available/hardy for your area. Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Some Jasmines are toxic. The bees know better than to go on suicide runs. I love the smell and look of Confederate Jasmine so I would plant it anyway. The bees will not stay in your yard, no matter how well trained they are. They wil collect from your neighbors' and even public lands.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have a Clematis peniculata that the bees have continued to work. It has not been killed by cold temps yet and continues to flower. I'm not sure how much nectar they get from it.

I have planted several seedlings this fall along the fence in my backyard.

Tom


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Honeysuckle, if your fence is strong enough to support the eventual weight; I have one fenceline covered in blackberry (had to train it to the fence and keep it clipped, though).


----------



## beth14kk9 (Sep 20, 2010)

The bees here in the south also love coral vine. My bee mentor gave us some seeds off of his to start for next spring. He has his back fence covered with it and it's just beautiful in the summer and seems to be pretty drought resisitant.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

beth14kk9 said:


> The bees here in the south also love coral vine. My bee mentor gave us some seeds off of his to start for next spring. He has his back fence covered with it and it's just beautiful in the summer and seems to be pretty drought resisitant.


Sounds like a winner! Any pictures of this vine to share?


----------



## KeithC (Jun 15, 2010)

here ya go


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Good-looking flower ... it appears from one of the pix that this might be a bit invasive -- is it? Or does it just need lots of pruning to control?


----------



## KeithC (Jun 15, 2010)

this is what Florida thinks about it Here


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, KeithC, for the link .... I'll skip the coral vine -- we have had enough troubles with kudzu and trumpet vine. I doubt if my neighbors would appreciate another invader!


----------



## beth14kk9 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've never seen it be a problem here in NW Fla. It seems fairly hardy, but I've not seen it get out of control. It dies back after a frost, but comes back out in spring. It's funny what is a problem plant for some and not others. I have another plant, a cape honeysuckle that I just love that says confined to a small area beside by house, but a lady at our local Ex. Service plant sale said she had a problem with hers spreading and getting out of control. Go figure. Maybe I have a different variety or maybe it's my particular soil... Anyway, I look forward to getting a fence row of coral vine started this spring. It's looks really pretty en masse.

Beth


----------



## KeithC (Jun 15, 2010)

trying to find some seed for this spring myself


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Invasive plants can be quite variable from variety to variety. Here in Iowa we are having a huge problem with Russian Olive. I am fighting a losing battle on my property. It has been planted as a windbreak and wildlife food source for awhile and yet it seems that only recently has it exploded across the landscape. I suspect that a new variety turned up that just loves the conditions in the Midwest. On a recent drive from Iowa to Pennsylvania there was nowhere that I did not spot it.
The problem with anything that spreads by seed is that every time the plant sets seed you are rolling the dice and taking a chance on a new variety that will be different from the parent in some way.

JC


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Climate makes a huge difference on some of these things. I live in south TX now, lived in GA at one time, but spent the most time in the Denver area. Used to vacation in NM a LOT. 

Coral Vine/Heavenly Vine/Bleeding Heart Vine does grow well here, and the bees do love it. I have great difficulty picturing it becoming invasive in NM. I suppose it could -- that's always possible, but I think it unlikely. The growing climate in the Intermountain West requires more nurturing than the warm south. In fact, it may be too dry in NM for it to thrive.

In this part of TX, like lots of FL and GA and MS, horticulture involves dropping a seed and getting out of the way. You fight to keep it from taking over. In 35 years in Denver the only thing I ever saw grow like that was bind weed (tie vine) and wild purslane. The dry(!) climate and freezing winters tame a lot of things that might otherwise get adventurous.

Good luck!
Summer


----------

